# My 2 babies



## devilsofdarkness (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi all here are my 2 babies....

Geri Leigh the yorkie is 6 years old and a real lady



















and Jack the parsons jack russell is almost a year old...his bday is boxing day


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow brilliant pictures, lovely dogs,


----------



## devilsofdarkness (Apr 14, 2008)

Thank you hun x


----------



## Sgurr (Aug 24, 2008)

Fantastic!

Sgurr


----------



## Chloe & Freddie xx (Nov 2, 2008)

What gorgeous little babies they are xx


----------



## gazt (Mar 31, 2008)

nice photos them well done


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Great pics they are both Gorgeous


----------



## miarob40 (Oct 19, 2008)

awwww gorgeous dogs


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

lovely pictures of beautifull dogs....specially luv the one by the toy rat


----------



## devilsofdarkness (Apr 14, 2008)

thank you all
x


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are gorgeous!


----------

